# Suagrs weight



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Sugar was running around the house yesterday and my dad said "she shur is small" and shes 10 weeks old but shes only 1.75 pounds...is she samll for her age or is this about the normal whight?...also, her eyes are coal black but there is a samll pink dot on her noes...will this get black over time?

PS: if this is not the normal weight, will this affect her later on if she has pups?

AND! I would also like to thank every1 on this site for all the help and advice they gave me when i was a new-b' at owning a malt.
 ~Elizabeth and Sugar~










THANKS


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should be able to easily feel her ribs, but they should not be prominent. Most pups have "puppy belly" so do not have a very defined waist. Your vet should be able to tell you if she is a healthy weight for her stature. I would not consider her weight at this time an indicator of her adult size.

As for the pigment, some lines take longer than others to come in. If she came from a reputable breeder, that would be the best place to go as far as whether or not/when the pigment can be expected. 

Reputable breeders tend to prefer 5+ lb bitches for breeding for the bitch's well-being. If her pigment does not come in, I would probably not breed her. Only the dogs that best meet the standard should be bred and black points are an important part of what gives the Maltese its special look. Black points should include lips, nose, eye rims, and paw pads.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

When Satiné was 10 weeks, she weighed about the same. Now that she is over 13 weeks, she is about 3.2lbs. The vet had told me that she will only gain about a pound or so. Not too much. So in Sugar's case, I'm guessing that it is going to go the same for her. There is nothing for you to worry about unless she is not eating well at all. Also if she isn't active. If it would make you feel better to get an expert's advice, then I would take her to the vet. I hope that I have helped you in any way!


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I think JMM definetly has it down. I think she is a good size for her age. She also might hit a growth spurt. You cant really get an idea till about 16 weeks of there size or honestly till they are full grown. What size are her parents and grandparents? Is there a pattern so you can get a good estimate?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please, please think very seriously before breeding Sugar, especially if she ends up small. Maltese have a high rate of c-sections, especially in first pregnancies. 

As JMM said, you should only breed a Maltese if they meet the standard. And the only way to find out if they do is in the show ring.

Here are some questions to ask yourself:

Is your bitch:

1. show quality 
2. a champion 
3. have both parents and grand parents that are champions 
4. free from hereditary disease 
5. mature enough to breed 
6. tested today as free from brucellosis 

Did you know that if you spay Sugar before her first heat, you will eliminate the possibiltiy of her ever getting uterine or ovarian cancer and greatly reduce her chance of getting of breast cancer?

The risk of malignant mammary tumors in dogs spayed prior to their first heat is 0.05%. It is 8% for dog spayed after one heat, and 26% in dogs spayed after their second heat.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...8&articleid=460

By spaying a female dog before her first heat, you are doing one of the best things you can do to protect her future health.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey was 1.8 lbs at 12 weeks. She just now reached 4 lbs, which I think is too small for breeding. Yes, I would love to have another malt & knew I would some day get another one but the risks involved would have never made up for the money I would have saved (if you would save much) on purchasing another pup. And so Abbey was spayed at 6 months.
Also, I just recently talked with a breeder who will not sell her pups that are under 5 lbs with breeding rights, which I think is a great decision. She always uses a smaller stud with her 5 & 6 lb females, also. Please do your homework if you are serious about breeding & talk with your vet.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Her weight is normal, Vinny weighed the same at 10 weeks and is over 5 lbs now. Please read through the information that Lady's Mom provided, just enjoy your pup.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

thank yall for your help. I'd say i'll never breed her, but i just wanted to know if I ever wanted to then will she be ok, i'll do some research on what ladysmom was listing ...I have also talked with the vet and he said she was at normal weight for a maltese, but she would soon hit a growth spurt. and well i guess i'll just have to see her full weight fully grown....

thanx


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth! I just read your first post - I don't know how I missed it, but I did! I see that you are 15 years old - Well, I just wanted to say that you are being very responsible by joining a forum & asking questions! & also Welcome to SM!!!







Sugar is adorable! She has a very sweet face!!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

> Hi Elizabeth! I just read your first post - I don't know how I missed it, but I did! I see that you are 15 years old - Well, I just wanted to say that you are being very responsible by joining a forum & asking questions! & also Welcome to SM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you...this is the 1st time I have ever owned a dog like this (house dog) but there is about 9-10 dogs on our property, mine and my dads. SM is the coolest place







, I so love it here, I have been on another maltese fourm, but SM tops it by far!







lol...I need to go to the pet shopes and get what books i can on maltese, I say I have seen every site on the internet about maltese grooming, breeding, and all kinds of stuff...lol. well thank you again


----------

